
How to get a speaking slot at a conference - pclark
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2009/03/how-to-get-a-speaking-slot-at-a-conference.html
======
cperciva
I find that "here's a paper I've written and would like to present" works
pretty well, too. Or sometimes, depending on the conference, "here's the
abstract for a paper I'm currently writing and would like to present".

~~~
JabavuAdams
OTOH, this sounds like one of those "I'm going to wave my hands and tell cute
stories to get good PR for my brand" conferences, not the I did some really
cool and deep technical shit and here it is conferences.

... oops ... I don't get my speaker slot, do I?

------
unalone
The Alexis Ohanian presentation linked to in that post is pretty funny:
<http://www.businessofsoftware.org/pechakucha.aspx>

